# PerC members, where are you from?



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

Ohai
Want to know how we're spread out on this planet
Soooo, where you from?


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Baltimore, MD, USA


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I live in Boston.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

Chicago basically. We got bad air and good food.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## DevilishGrin (May 15, 2013)

Northeast Washington State.


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

Colorado.


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

WHERE IS AUSTRALIA?


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

IndustrialClef said:


> WHERE IS AUSTRALIA?


Oceania, muhaha.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

Nezaros said:


> Oceania, muhaha.


We are our own continent. We deserve our own option thank-you very much.


----------



## coffeebliss (Jul 14, 2013)

Philippines


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

I am from Montreal Canada.. Born and raised 1969-1987









Consider Ottawa Canada my home town.. Spent most of my adult life there 1987-2002/2008-2012









Lived for 6.5 years in Leicester UK. 2002-2008









And now I live in St Paul USA. 2012 +


----------



## mf2014 (Jul 4, 2013)

IndustrialClef said:


> WHERE IS AUSTRALIA?


You're right it's unacceptable that you don't know that you're from the Oceania portion of the globe. :kitteh:


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

Apparently in an ocean.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

^
I know we are part of the Oceania part of the globe. I am not stupid. I just think we deserve our own option on the poll.


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

IndustrialClef said:


> ^
> I know we are part of the Oceania part of the globe. I am not stupid. I just think we deserve our own option on the poll.


Dear Australia,

The only country that got its own option was Russia. RUSSIA!

Not even the US or China got an option all to itself.

Sorry Australia, you are just going to have to deal with being part of Oceania.

Love, your little bro,
New Zealand


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm from a little town known as none of your god$#*@ bizness.


----------



## seacastle (Jul 15, 2013)

So much tropical tension in this thread. Just don't mess with *Texas*, USA (North America). Mhm.


----------



## blackwolf (Jul 5, 2013)

So I seem to be the only one from Europe, right?

(Italy)


----------



## blackwolf (Jul 5, 2013)

So I seem to be the only one from Europe, right?

(Italy)


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Canada


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

unctuousbutler said:


> I'm from a little town known as none of your god$#*@ bizness.


Don't they export a lot of beef?


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

Dewymorning said:


> Dear Australia,
> 
> The only country that got its own option was Russia. RUSSIA!
> 
> ...


Dear New Zealand, 

The U.S is technically part of a continent called North America which is up there. China is part of a continent called Asia. Australia is its own continent.  

Love from big bro, Australia


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Meanwhile in East EU Romania....


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, England, but it's North-West so I put Western EU. xD


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

This one represents Bulgaria.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

The only one from Latin America, at the moment.


----------



## muffleupagus (May 14, 2013)

@*IndustrialClef*

You've changed the goalposts. First you asked where Australia was. After it was pointed out to you as being included in Oceania, you switched to bitching that it was it's own continent. What the hell does that matter? 

There were three continents That were included in the poll, and the rest was split into regions. 

Those three continents are:

1. North America Pop 528M
2. South America Pop 387M
3. Asia Pop 4.1B

You want to include Australia with a measly 22M ??

Let's say we included Australia as it's own thing. 

What about New Zealand, Hawaii, New Guinea, Fiji, or Santa Cruz?

You see, it was MUCH more logical to simply group all the small islands along with Australia, than to list out each individual speck of land. 

Oh, BTW, Australia may seem huge on the globe, but it's no bigger than the US, has less people than Texas, and your kangaroos may seem cute on t.v, but they're dangerous assholes, and the spiders y'all carry are monstrous.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Nezaros said:


> Don't they export a lot of beef?


Not as much beef as boloney. :laughing:


----------



## mf2014 (Jul 4, 2013)

Dewymorning said:


> Dear Australia,
> 
> The only country that got its own option was Russia. RUSSIA!
> 
> ...


You rock New Zealand!!


----------



## mf2014 (Jul 4, 2013)

unctuousbutler said:


> I'm from a little town known as none of your god$#*@ bizness.


Then why the FUCK are you posting on this page?

<3 California (because I'm not paranoid)


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

mf2014 said:


> Then why the FUCK are you posting on this page?
> 
> <3 California (because I'm not paranoid)


Good joke. I'm sure you're a hit at parties.


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

blackwolf said:


> So I seem to be the only one from Europe, right?
> 
> (Italy)


*clears throat*


B00Bz said:


>


I was just born there though, in reality I'm just pesky criminal east european scum.



FreeBeer said:


> Meanwhile in East EU Romania....


:laughing::laughing::laughing: my sides!!!


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Southeastern Texas for now.


----------



## mighty_mumu (Feb 26, 2013)

WHAT? only 2 members from Asia,including me?


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm from district 5 of Panem.


----------



## mf2014 (Jul 4, 2013)

unctuousbutler said:


> Good joke. I'm sure you're a hit at parties.


at this rate I'll just get hit at all the parties


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

mf2014 said:


> at this rate I'll just get hit at all the parties


Hit it and quit it. Can you dig it? :crazy:


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Rainbow said:


> Alabama


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

unctuousbutler said:


>


lol


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Rainbow said:


> lol


Anything that starts with "you know what I think?" in a southern drawl usually ends well...


----------



## tery999 (Jul 21, 2013)

So... no one from the balkans? T_T


----------



## Light_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

_​Western Europe, Italy. _


----------



## grumpy_old_man (Sep 3, 2013)

Japan.


----------



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Argentina.


----------

